# Warum immer Rucksack bei Alpencross?



## matxes (17. Mai 2007)

Warum immer mit Rucksack???

Hallo Leute; haben schon einen Alpencross hinter mir und frage mich ernsthaft warum schwören alle auf Rucksäcke bei längeren Touren? Ist doch vom energetischen schlecht: schwitzt mehr - trocknest nicht bei Abfahrten - ist manchmal so schwer dass er wirklich gefährlich zum Schwanken führt; ich schwöre auf einen ganz leichten Gepäckträger. Mit dem kommt man schon auch überall rauf und runter; wenn es nicht zu schwer ist, sind Tragestrecken auch damit sehr möglich oder man besorgt sich gleich eine Kombitasche (Rucksacktragemöglichkeit), ist doch viel besser?! Wichtig ist dabei nur ein Rad (vom Rahmen her) das man Schultern kann..


----------



## raccoon78 (17. Mai 2007)

mmhh, ich würde jetzt mal vermuten (ist wirklich nur ne Vermutung) daß eine am hintersten Punkt des Bikes befestigte Last sich nicht all zu Vorteilhaft auf die Steigleistung auswirkt. Ich muß ja mehr "Druck" auf´s Vorderrad bringen um das Gewicht hinten zu kompensieren, da ist ein Rucksack schon geschickter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Mai 2007)

Vergess gleich das Wort "Gepäckträger" das ist out. Mountainbike verwenden Rucksäcke für Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Essen, Trinken und noch dazu bietet der Rucksack einen Schutz der Wirbelsäule, wenn man mal fallen sollte.


----------



## polo (17. Mai 2007)

bei wievielen rädern bekommt man denn noch einen gepäckträger gescheit befestigt?


----------



## Up&Down (17. Mai 2007)

polo schrieb:


> bei wievielen rädern bekommt man denn noch einen gepäckträger gescheit befestigt?



bei den meisten hardtails der einsteiger- und mittelklasse mit den entsprechenden gewindebohrungen, bei allen anderen mit sonderlösungen für schnellspanner und schellen.

für gepäckträger an fullies gibts diverse threads, wo die vorteile/nachteile diskutiert werden. allerdings gibt es so gut wie keine voll befriedigende lösung, es sei denn man lässt sich ans fully ösen für die spezialgepäckträger der gefederten reiseräder schweißen. geht aber auch nicht bei jeder hinterbau-konstruktion.

nachteile/vorteile beim fahren hat beides, je nach fahrsituation (hoher schwerpunkt und balanceaufwand bei rucksack, dafür gut zu handlendes bike; freier rücken dafür schwerer zu handlendes bike bei gepäckträger, dort auch risiko von platten größer)

zwischenlösung sind rucksackträger an der sattelstütze, so dass man auf fahrtechnisch schwierigen passagen den rucksack auf dem rücken, bei uphill und/oder asphaltetappen am rad hat. dann kann man die sattelstütze aber nicht mehr weit versenken, schlecht für technische abfahrten.


leichter ac mit viel asphalt / schotter / einfachen singletrails: super machbar mit ht und gepäckträger (hab ich mal gemacht mit tubus-träger und ortlieb-frontrunnern hinten dran).

sobald es technisch/ruppig wird, ist rucksack unumgänglich, da das rad sonst schwer zu handlen ist (oder man schiebt halt viel).

my2cents

EDIT: und dann gibts ja noch die einspurigen mtb-anhänger, gefedert oder ungefedert, habe ich nie probiert da die dinger selbst schon ein paar kg wiegen. sicher gut bei leichteren bis mittleren strecken, bei denen man sehr viel gepäck hat (z.b weil man campen will oder die kids mithat o.ä.)


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Mai 2007)

matxes schrieb:


> Warum immer mit Rucksack???
> ... ich schwöre auf einen ganz leichten Gepäckträger...


Probier´s einfach aus.

Bin schon viel mit Trecking-, Rennrad und MTB durch Europa getourt. Teilweise mit Adidas-Trainingstasche mit Sperrholzbretteinlage auf dem Gepäckträger gespannert. Für jedes Terrain gibt´s das richtige Trägersystem. Wieso gibt´s also noch keinen Alpcross-Gepäcktäger?

Ganz einfach: Weil das kein Gepäck und auch kein Träger auf Dauer aushält. Auf der Strasse hab ich einen Gepäckträger, auf dem Trail meinen Rücken. 

Frag doch mal den Experten AlpenZorro. Der sollte es am besten erklären können: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199


----------



## Up&Down (17. Mai 2007)

ideal fände ich einen sehr schlank konstruierten rucksackhalter mit schnellspannbefestigung, den man bei abfahrten abnehmen und in den rucksack stecken kann. gibts sowas vllt?
sieht so aus, als wenn der zorro sowas dran hat.


----------



## Carsten (17. Mai 2007)

Wie soll man Trails fahren mit Satteltaschen am Bike????


----------



## stuntzi (17. Mai 2007)

der zorro hat sich das selbst gebastelt. 295g und leistet einfach alles. gepäckträger-special kommt demnächst im euromax-thread.


----------



## Up&Down (17. Mai 2007)

@stuntzi

ja bitte!!!!


----------



## RedOrbiter (17. Mai 2007)

Ich finde - optimal ist ein Kompromiss aus beidem: *Rucksack und Gepäckträger!*

Ich hab festgestellt - Absolut genial einen AX mit Gepäckträger zu machen!

Bei Uphill und Flachetappen den Rucksack hinten draufbinden.
Bei der Abfahrt oder Singletrail den Rucksack auf den Rücken.

Mein Rücken dankt es jedes Jahr...

Hier meine Lösung.
http://www.trail.ch/werkstatt/gepacktrager/fully-gepacktrager.htm



cu RedOrbiter 
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (17. Mai 2007)

praktisch isses ja, sieht aber sch**ße aus ...
würde mein fully nicht so verschandeln wollen.
wenn, dann was abnehmbares.

EDIT ist außerdem ungefedert - hohe ungefederte masse = unsensible federung. ok - ist auf asphalt oder wenig technischem schotteruphill egal.


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Mai 2007)

@ RedOrbiter: Hast Du auch Fotos mit montiertem Rucksack? Wäre nett, wenn Du ein paar hier einstellen könntest, damit man sich einen besseren Eindruck machen kann.

Danke


----------



## stuntzi (18. Mai 2007)

zorrocarry ist jetzt online: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3708674&postcount=281


----------



## öcsi (18. Mai 2007)

Bis jetzt habe ich immer gesagt, Gepäckträger am Bike ist Quatsch. Aber der Zorrocarry lädt zum Nachdenken ein... Aber ich höre schon die ersten Sattelstützen knacken und bersten 

Gruß
Öcsi


----------



## Bierfahrer (18. Mai 2007)

für Poserfotos ist so ein Gepäckträger halt nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Fubbes (18. Mai 2007)

Ich stimme RedOrbiter zu. Letztlich war das auch das Ergebnis der vergangen Diskussionen zu dem Thema: Rucksack + Gepäckträger harmoniert prächtig.
Bergauf Rucksack auf den Gepäckträger, in schwierigem Gelände auf den Rücken.
Wenn der Gepäckträger an der Sattelstütze befestigt ist, ist er ja auch mitgefedert.

Der einzige Grund, warum ich das bisher nicht praktiziert habe ist meine Faulheit oder Gewohnheit. Stuntzis Tour motiviert mich aber, es doch mal mit einem Gepäckträger zu versuchen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (18. Mai 2007)

Meint ihr so etwas?


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Mai 2007)

öcsi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich immer gesagt, Gepäckträger am Bike ist Quatsch. Aber der Zorrocarry lädt zum Nachdenken ein... Aber ich höre schon die ersten Sattelstützen knacken und bersten


 Das Gepäcksystem von Stuntzi hat sicher schon einiges aushalten müssen. An Brüche kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern.


----------



## stuntzi (18. Mai 2007)

also zorrocarry ist in seiner jetzigen version erst zwei wochen alt, langzeitergebnisse fehlen noch. aber bisher knarzt und wackelt noch nix, und ich bin nicht zimperlich mit meinem krempl.

die sattelstütze muß ja auch nicht mehr gesamtgewicht tragen als mit rucksack auf dem rücken. nur die verteilung ist halt ein bisserl anders.

zorrocarry ist übrigens flexibel... unter die strebe spann ich machmal noch den zusätzlichen packsack mit isomatte und schlafsack, wenn ich keinen bock hab den rucksack so vollzustopfen. funktioniert prima, allerdings wohl auch nur bei xl-rahmen.

klar verlagert sich das gewicht etwas weiter nach hinten mit einem gepäckträger (wobei zorrocarry immer noch recht nah am körper ist). ich find das beim uphill eigentlich eher positiv. dadurch kann man bei steilen schottrigen stellen auch mal aus dem sattel gehen, ohne daß gleich das hinterrad durchdreht.

ach ja, noch ein nachteil von zorrocarry: durch den aufrecht stehenden rucksack muß man das bein beim auf/absteigen recht hoch schwingen. oder man fädelt sich vorn rum ein. man gewöhnt sich dran. der vorteil eines aufrechten rucksacks ist halt auch ganz klar: du kannst das rad einfach irgendwo anlehnen und drin rumkramen, ohne vorher an spanngurten zu frickeln oder gar erst den rucksack runter zu nehmen.

ich bin die letzten jahre auch mit liegenden eigenbau-konstruktionen gefahren. die kamen am ende zwar auch komplett ohne expander aus (befestigung erfolgte durch die rucksack-eigenen tragegurte), aber zorrocarry find ich deutlich praktischer. trotzdem, für kleinere personen ist eine liegende konstruktion vielleicht besser, daher hier eine kurze beschreibung:

das rohr eines sattelstützengepäckträgers nehmen, nicht gekürzt sondern in voller länge (mindestens so lang wie der rucksack hoch ist). hinten dran eine querstrebe abnehmbar befestigen, zb ein aluprofilrohr mit zwei löchern in der mitte und zwei kurzen schrauben als gegenstück am gepäckträgerrohrende, einfach nur zum lose aufstecken. das ganze sieht dann aus wie ein T, der rucksack kommt liegend drauf, oberseite richung sattel. die tragegurte werden um das querstück gelegt, vorn ums sattelrohr geschlossen (mit dem brustclip) und dann einfach festgezogen. hält sehr fest, kein zusätzliches gewicht und gefummel durch spanngurte. beim trail wird das querstück abgenommen und in den rucksack gesteckt, oder einfach längs mit einem gummi aufs gepäckträgerrohr. bilder siehe zb
http://www.stuntz.com/alpenzorro/images/Torri di Fraele.jpg
das design war auch nicht wirklich schlecht und funktioniert auch für kleine leute. gewicht lag etwas über 300 gram iirc, wegen dem deutlich längeren gepäckträgerrohr (das auch relativ stabil sein muß). zorrocarry find ich besser.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. Mai 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wie soll man Trails fahren mit Satteltaschen am Bike????



sogar das geht - auf milderen Strecken wie dem Nordrandweg der Schwäbischen Alb war das immer vollkommen problemlos

viel besser geht's allerdings mit schlanker, mittig + längs hinter dem Fahrer befestigter Last

diese wird generell auf dem Gebäckträger transportiert und kann ggf. als Rucksack auf den Rücken wandern
http://kuerzer.de/jet-pack

man macht sich nicht so fertig wie mit dem Zusatzgewicht auf dem Rücken; die Leute sehen oft so Sch****e aus, wenn sie oben ankommen

die Flugkurve und Steuerungsmöglichkeit bei Stürzen ist ungleich besser

man hat natürlich keine Chance, damit als echter Mountainbiker (TM) durchzugehen - ich fahre aber eh ohne Papageienkleider, Plastik-Rüstung und Beissring ...


----------



## umtreiber (21. Mai 2007)

öcsi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich immer gesagt, Gepäckträger am Bike ist Quatsch. Aber der Zorrocarry lädt zum Nachdenken ein... Aber ich höre schon die ersten Sattelstützen knacken und bersten
> 
> Gruß
> Öcsi


ich habe auch nachgedacht: Gepäckträger zum MTBiken sind echt quatsch 
sorry - zum Tourenfahren mag das ja gut sein, aber nicht zum MTBiken.
lieber beim alpenX nur das nötigste mitnehmen und dafür einen rucksack - oder gleich gepäcktransport und nur trikot-tasche. 
ich bin eh der meinung die meisten alpenXler nehmen zuviel mit....


----------



## Fubbes (21. Mai 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> ich bin eh der meinung die meisten alpenXler nehmen zuviel mit....


Quatsch, das ist gut für's Training 

Ich gehöre übrigens zu den Leuten, die eine viel zu kurze Sattelstütze für den Zorrocarry haben. Werde mich dann mal an dem liegend-auf-Gepäckträger-Rucksack versuchen.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## umtreiber (21. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Quatsch, das ist gut für's Training


achso, dann muss ich wohl schreiben: die meisten leute trainieren zu hart


----------



## stuntzi (22. Mai 2007)

apropos zu kurze sattelstütze. man könnte die obere stabilisierung auch einfach höher legen, durch ein nach oben gebogenes klickfix-verlängerunfs-teil vom sattel weg. ist halt mehr konstruktionsaufwand.


----------



## stuntzi (22. Mai 2007)

@umtreiber, jedem das seine. aber lange trips ohne gepäckträger sind... selbstkasteiung 

und nein, "quatsch" ist ein vernünftiger gepäckträger nicht im mindesten.


----------



## umtreiber (22. Mai 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> "quatsch" ist ein vernünftiger gepäckträger nicht im mindesten.



sorry-ich bin wohl missverstanden worden. ich finde gepäckträger ja i.O. - nur zum MTBiken eher ungeeignet. bei tragepassagen, schnellen abfahrten oder trails ist der rucksack m.M.n. besser. ausserdem fällt immer die zeit zum "umbauen" des rucksacks auf den Gepäckträger <-> Rücken an...
Auf den Fotos auf deiner homepage bist du ja auch meistens mit Rucksack (aufm Rücken) zu sehen. 
(ist übrigends ne tolle seite mit schönen fotos  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (22. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich stimme RedOrbiter zu. Letztlich war das auch das Ergebnis der vergangen Diskussionen zu dem Thema: Rucksack + Gepäckträger harmoniert prächtig.
> Bergauf Rucksack auf den Gepäckträger, in schwierigem Gelände auf den Rücken.
> Wenn der Gepäckträger an der Sattelstütze befestigt ist, ist er ja auch mitgefedert.
> 
> ...


Die Lösung wo der Rucksack beim Fully direkt mit Träger an der Sattelstütze befestigt wird, hat einen riesigen Nachteil. Das Schwerpunkt des ganzen Bikes wird deutlich wahrnehmbar nach hinten verlagert. Damit wird das Fahrverhalten des Bikes stark Verändert und um vieles Unangenehmer. Bei mir ist darum diese Lösung durchgefallen.

Optisch wird man mit Gepäckträger wohl nie einen Poserpreis gewinnnen...  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Optisch wird man mit Gepäckträger wohl nie einen Poserpreis gewinnnen...
> 
> cu RedOrbiter


Ich habe schon genug Moutainbiker mit Fahradständer gesehen. Dagegen ist ein Gepäckträger harmlos. Schutzbleche sind mindestens genauso hässlich.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Carsten (23. Mai 2007)

ich hab früher den rucksack auch schon mal quer auf den lenker gelegt. Da hatte ich noch Hörner dran, die sind heute auch out


----------



## Fubbes (24. Mai 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Da hatte ich noch Hörnchen dran, die sind heute auch out


Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich nicht an. Habe an allen Rädern Hörner (in Kombination mit geradem Lenker), die ich auch dringend brauche. Bei einem gebogenen Lenker sieht es allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.

Nach was zum Thema: 
Die Schwerpunktverlagerung bei der Gepäckträgervariante halte ich für überbewertet (im Gegensatz zu den Vorzügen für den geschundenen Rücken). Ich fahre regelmäßig mit meinem Sohn im Kindersitz. Das sind dann weit über 20kg. Selbst das bereitet meistens keine Probleme. Zumindest zeigt es, dass mit einem doch leichten Rucksack dieses Argument (für mich) vernachlässigbar ist.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (24. Mai 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Bei MTB-Touren in den Alpen sind doch Top-Steigungen von 16% bis 20% die Regel. Erklär mir mal bitte, wie du mit der hinten liegenden Last ohne vorne abzuheben irgendwie weiter kommen willst.


Na, so dramatisch ist das auch wieder nicht. Der Rucksack ist ja keine Kiste Bier (vom Gewicht). 16% fahre ich dir auch mit meinem Sohn noch hoch. Und wenn Schluss ist, dann kommt der Rucksack eben auf den Rücken. Ich habe allerdings sehr kurze Beine (schlecht für den zorrocarry), weshalb mein Schwerpunkt insgesamt sehr tief liegt.

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr euch so sträubt. Ich will doch nur sagen, dass Gepäckträger nicht per se schlecht sind. Wer das nicht mag, der lässt es einfach.
Ich bin in meinen 10 Jahren Radltouren in den Alpen noch nie mit Gepäckträger gefahren, verfluche aber den Rucksack bei Anstiegen jedes mal aufs Neue. Alles hat seine Nachteile.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## stuntzi (24. Mai 2007)

@rob, bei mir steigt nix am vorderrad bei 20%, egal ob mit zorrocarry oder ohne. im gegenteil, zorrocarry erlaubt mir, auch bei 20% loser schotter noch aus dem sattel zu gehen und im stehen "reinzuklotzen", ohne daß das hinterrad gleich die traktion verliert. 

aber ich bin halt auch sehr groß, riesen rahmen, langer vorbau, etc. evtl sind die vorderrad-probleme deswegen nicht vorhanden.

an- und abbau-zeit ist übrigens im sekunden-bereich, aber das schrieb ich ja schon. hab mir den rucksack sogar schon während dem fahren auf den rücken gesetzt .


----------



## Mercator Jr (25. Mai 2007)

Hi to all!

Actually, I'm planning my trip and I'm very happy to fall on this thread!
Lately I was "inventing" my system of carrying lugguage on such trips.
My aim is to get rid of my backpack for as many ours a day as the "road conditions" allow me to-I mean all easy going flat and uphill stretches. (Mind you, this invention in purely in the drawtable-phase!!!! By posting this, I continue thinking out loud so to speak.)

For the time being, I can't scan drawings, next week I can use a fotocamera and I'll use it. In the meantime please accept my verbal explanation:


-On both shoulders of the fork-crown comes a horizontal tube(diameter perhaps 8 mm in case of aluminium, 4 mm in case of stainless steel) These tubes meet right above the front tire at a distance from the tire of: fork travel + 7 cm.
-The backpack is put back to front on this tube.(no balance so far: read on)
-The shoulder straps point to the handle-bar and get attached to it: very much depending on the specific possibilities of the pack, the shoulder straps can be hung over the handle-bar(so they come around it) and fixed with the little brest-strap, wrapped around the stem OR/AND extra straps can be attached to the-lower- compression straps of the pack and hung on the handle-bar. This should securely suspend the pack.
-Put the hip-bellt through the triangle of the frame and click.

--->
-I see one problem: 
°messing up the brake/gearing tubes/cables. Should be solvable by mounting two attachment goodies on the bar to keep a certain distance between the pack and the cables.

-I see many advantages:
°Easy access to the pack, 
°Continued use of drinking system,
°Continued use cell-phone-, camera-, sunglass- or whatever small pouches  that are hung on the shoulder straps and even on the hipbelt.
°Easy helmet attachement- the same straps as when the pack would be on your back, only now, the helmet is almost the bumper (stossstange) of the bike.
°Super lightweight solution. I suspect it is even possible to replace the metal parts by another set of straps, in which case things get even lighter and easier to fabricate by yourself. 
°Limited visual impact,
°Cheap,
°No problems getting on and of the bike,
°Good climbing balance by important weight-shift.
°It should be possible to make this "conversion" a one minute-job.


Very much open to suggestions,
Yours truly


----------



## pedale3 (25. Mai 2007)

@Stunzi

gute Idee. Ähnliches gibt es ja auch fertig zu kaufen.

Gebe aber mal zu bedenken, dass trotz oder gerade wegen der Federung hinten (Fully) ein gewisses Wippen entsteht, und über den "Hebel" Kräfte in die Sattelstütze und Rahmen einleitet werden.

Mit ner gebrochenen Sattelstütze ist's im Gelände ja schon schlimm genug, aber viel schlimmer ist ein gebrochener Rahmen!!!

Das kurze Stück zwischen Stattelrohr-oberkante (Sattelklemme) und Schweissnaht zum Oberrohr hin wird daduch viel Stärker mit Biegekräfte belastet! Je höher die Klemme an der Sattelstütze angebracht wird, je höher die Momente. Wenn überhaupt, dann doch bitte direkt über der Sattelklemme anbringen und nicht mit viel Last fahren. Die kommerziellen Träger für Sttelstützen haben etwa 6KG Tragelast maximal.

Meinem Rahmen hat es diese Schweissnaht (sitz-/Oberrohr) nämlich nach einem Korsika Cross, auf der Straße wohlgemerkt, mürbe gemacht und das Sitzrohr ist Durch!!! Der Rahmen ist nun was für den Schrotthaufen  

Hoffentlich hast Du mehr Glück damit!

/Pedale


----------



## Colombia (30. Mai 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> @Stunzi
> 
> gute Idee. Ähnliches gibt es ja auch fertig zu kaufen......



z.B. hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=7419


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (30. Mai 2007)

Ich denke ein reisefertiges MTB sollte so aussehen:


----------



## Fubbes (30. Mai 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Ich denke ein reisefertiges MTB sollte so aussehen:


Fehlen da nicht die Schutzbleche? 

Im Ernst, eine Tasche vorne am Lenker stört fürchterlich. Ich hatte sowas (in klein) auch mal montiert. Man sieht überhaupt nichts mehr vom Weg. Das gilt dann auch für die weiter oben (auf englisch) angesprochene Rucksackmontage vorne. Für die Gewichtsverteilung  mag das nützlich sein, aber ich seh doch lieber, wo ich lang fahre.


----------



## tintinMUC (30. Mai 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Ich denke ein reisefertiges MTB sollte so aussehen:


"gefederte Sattelstuetze"? Geil! Das moechte ich auf einem Trail sehen ... 3-2-1-schwupps und schon vom Radl katapultiert! Nicht wirklich meine Traumaustattung fuer einen Alpencross ... aber fuer die Fahrt zum Biergarten nicht schlecht ;-) da kann man dann auch den Staender gebrauchen


----------



## Schutzblech (30. Mai 2007)

Mercator Jr schrieb:


> Hi to all!
> 
> Actually, I'm planning my trip and I'm very happy to fall on this thread!



Sollen wir jetzt für Dich in englischer Sprache weitermachen?


----------



## Mercator Jr (31. Mai 2007)

@Schutzblech: Sicherlich nicht!!

I'm learnning german and I can understand +/- everything (with a high quality dictionary next to me), but I'm still far away from active knowledge ;
I chose to mingle in your territory, I'm happy for being allowed to write in english; DO continue in German!!
 But, of corse, I do appreciate your consideration  .


@Fubbes: The big idea was to cover tarmac and véry easy going forrest roads(no downhill) with the pack on the front. I wouldn't think of riding trails like that. But an average of one or two ours a day with the pack off your back is contributing a lot to one's "feel" at the end of the day.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Mai 2007)

@Mercator Jr
Auch auf normalen Wegen würde mich der versperrte Blick auf den Boden stören.
Ich bin aber trotzdem an Bildern von deiner Konstruktion interessiert.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevan (2. Juni 2007)

Vor meiner ersten Tour war ich auch skeptisch. Ich finde aber seitdem, dass der Rucksack überhaupt kein Problem ist. Mit dem Rücken oder so hatte ich nie Probleme, evtl. täte es dem Po gut, wenn er etwas weniger tragen müsste, aber dann muss man halt auch mal aufstehen. Alles was am Rad befestigt ist, macht spätestens bei der ersten Trage/Schiebepassage Ärger und dann kommt doch wieder alles in den Rucksack.
Außer das Trinken und 500g Werkzeug bleibt alles immer im Rucksack. Das sind dann 7 oder auch mal 8 kg (mit Proviant) und die sind wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Man muss sich halt ein bissl dran gewöhnen. Nach ein paar Wochen ist das unmerklich, stört nicht mehr (selbst wenn der Rucksack zum "Training" wesentlich leichter ist).


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juni 2007)

Stevan schrieb:


> Mit dem Rücken oder so hatte ich nie Probleme, evtl. täte es dem Po gut, wenn er etwas weniger tragen müsste, aber dann muss man halt auch mal aufstehen.


Genau darauf kommt es mir an. Es ist vor allem der Po bzw. das Gehängsel dazwischen, das ohne Rucksack deutlich weniger belastet ist. Mit dem Rücken selbst habe ich keine Probleme. 
Aufstehen ist leicht gesagt, denn Wiegetritt mit Rucksack saugt schon ganz schön.

Ich warte immer noch auf die Bilder von Mercator Jr ...


Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Tifftoff (8. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mir an mein Canyon Fully einen 	Tubus Varo Hinterradträger gebaut. Die Kombiaufnahme für Sattelstützenklemmung und Gepäckträger hab ich aus dem Klotz Alu gebaut.

Bessere Bilder gibt es hier oder hier oder hier


----------



## Tifftoff (8. Juni 2007)

Hier sind die Bilder nochmal


----------



## diebuch (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den "Old Man Mountain" Gepäckträger angeschafft. Ist so ähnlich aufgebaut wie der von RedOrbiter. Wird in Californien hergestellt und in Europa in der Schweiz und in Holand vertrieben. www.oldmanmountain.com
Mit einer Packrolle fährt man jeden Alpencross ohne Rückenprobleme. Ich sehe keine Nachteile. Zum Trager gibt es eien Steckachse. So ist der T5räger in 5 Min. montiert oder auch wieder abgeschraubt. Ist ne absolut stabile Angelegenheit. Ideal für (fast) alle Fullys.


----------



## Spargel (10. Juni 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich hab früher den rucksack auch schon mal quer auf den lenker gelegt. Da hatte ich noch Hörner dran, die sind heute auch out


Bei mir nicht!






Leider ist so der Wiegetritt nicht mehr möglich - ich plane so ne Art Körbchen für vorne, der stört im Gegensatz zu nem Träger hinten nicht beim unplanmäßigen Absteigen. Der 18l Rucksack reichte mir übrigens für die letzten Transalps, ist aber recht knapp. 

ciao Christian


----------



## BELLI (4. Juli 2007)

Hab mir jetzt das in passender Farbe an den Lenker montiert. Sieht gar net schlecht aus.


----------



## Spargel (4. Juli 2007)

Reichen Dir die 7l für nen Alpencross?  Das wär ja echt  

ciao Christian


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt das in passender Farbe an den Lenker montiert. Sieht gar net schlecht aus.


Ich hatte sowas in Billig auch mal dran, aber nur einmal. Mich hat es fürchterlich gestört, dass ich weder das Vorderrad noch den Untergrund einsehen konnte.

Zum Stuntzi-System nochmal eine Frage:
Es widerstrebt mir irgendwie, einen neuen Gepäckträger für 40 Öcken zu kaufen und ihn dann erst mal abzusägen. Hat da nicht jemand eine kreativere Idee? Ich habe schön an einen Vorbau gedacht, den ich an die Sattelstütze mache und irgendwie ein bisschen verlängere, aber leider ist meine Stütze dafür ein bisschen zu dünn (oder der Vorbau zu dick).

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## BELLI (4. Juli 2007)

@spargel - natülich reicht das nicht für den alpenx. Es reicht aber für eine Brotzeitbox oder Foto/Film, Riegel, Kleinkram etc, was man schnell zur Hand haben will. Ein Rucksack ist auch dabei, aber nur für leichtere Klamotten. Damit sind immerhin ein paar Kilo vom Rücken weg.

@Fubbes - das ist kein Billigteil, aber dafür wasserfest (Ortlieb halt) und hält verdammt gut fest. Bei nem Schotterdownhill keinste Probleme. Wenns technisch wird, sollte das Gewicht/Inhalt in den Rucksack wandern, damit der Lenker leichter zu handhaben ist, bzw. empfindliche Teile nicht so durchgeschüttelt werden. Da diese Tasche nicht so lang/breit ist, bleibt die Sicht nach vorne weitgehend ungestört.

Für den Zorrocarry suche ich auch noch eine andere Befestigung, insbesondere da ich eine dicke Syntace P6 Sattelstütze habe und ich noch keine Halterung gefunden habe, deren Umfang dort passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (4. Juli 2007)

@fubbes, 40 öcken?? wo kaufst du ein? geh zum obi, da liegt einer für 20 rum, der bereits die richtige länge hat. mußt nur den stahl-schnellspanner durch etwas ersetzen das unter 5 kilo wiegt. zorrocarry ist zz auch vom obi und hält und hält und hält...


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @fubbes, 40 öcken?? wo kaufst du ein? geh zum obi, da liegt einer für 20 rum, der bereits die richtige länge hat. mußt nur den stahl-schnellspanner durch etwas ersetzen das unter 5 kilo wiegt. zorrocarry ist zz auch vom obi und hält und hält und hält...


Oh, super. Ich hab nur im Bike-Laden geguggt. Dann werde ich mal auf die Suche nach einem Obi gehen 

@BELLI 
*Mein* Täschchen war ein Billigteil, nicht deins 

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (4. Juli 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Oh, super. Ich hab nur im Bike-Laden geguggt. Dann werde ich mal auf die Suche nach einem Obi gehen



"Prophete MTB-Gepäckträger mit Spritzschutz" nennt sich das Teil, werde es die nächsten Tage mal testweise montieren. Zerlegen geht auf jeden Fall ohne Gewalt.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juli 2007)

Spargel schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das weisse auf der Lenkertasche ein Airbag? Dann verstehe ich auch, wieso der Helm am Haken hängt


----------



## Spargel (4. Juli 2007)

Nö, da hats kurz vorher geschifft, und ich habe die Plastiktüte, die über dem Sattel war, während ich im Cafe selbigen reingezogen habe, zum Trocknen am Rucksack befestigt. Konnte vor dem Fotographieren nicht mehr schnell genug reagieren.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (6. Juli 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> zorrocarry ist jetzt online: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3708674&postcount=281



Servus beinand,

ich hab mir Stunzi´s Idee mal abgekupfert und meinen Deuter TransAlp umgerüstet.






Zum Befestigen der KlickFix Teile mußte ein Alurohr unterhalb des Sattels befestigt werden. Das Alurohr zweimal durchbohrt, mit dem Kunstoffteil meiner alten Satteltasche als Gegenlager verschraubt und fertig...






Um mit dem KlickFix Befestigungsteil weit genug vom Sattel weg zu kommen, benötigte ich noch ein Verlängerungsteil, welches es bei Klickfix mit 43 mm Länge gibt. Null problemo.






Am Rucksack mußte ich die Schaumstoffpolsterung ein wenig ausschneiden, um Platz für das Gegenstück der Befestigung zu schaffen. die Befestigungsplatte habe ich mit Schrauben und Muttern am Rückenteil des Deuters verschraubt.






Die Platte bleibt unter dem Schaumstoff des Deuters zurück, so dass ich sie nicht spüre wenn ich den Rucksack voll gepackt am Rücken trage.
Damit der Rucksack zusätzlich gesichert ist, wird er mit einem Zurrgurt am Sattelstützengepäckträger festgezurrt. Der Zurrgurt ist am Boden des Deuters angenietet.






Sollte es nötig sein, den Sattel tiefer zu stellen, und den Rucksack am Rücken tragen zu müssen, ist das Dank dem Schnellspannverschlußes problemlos möglich.






Sicher gibt es auf meiner nächsten AlpenX Tour (Start am 16.07.) Strecken, die mit dem Deuter aufm Rücken zu bewältigen sind. Es wird aber auch andere geben, und dann kommt es zum Einsatz, das "zorrocarry system".

Beste Grüße und Dank an stunzi


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (6. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Bericht. Was für einen Träger hast du da verbaut, den kenne ich gar nicht?


----------



## wolfgangx1 (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 
das Teil macht echt einen guten Eindruck, kleinen Tip bezüglich des Trägers. 
Schaut euch mal bei eBay die Artikelnummer: 110144929384 an. 
Ist echt stabil, hatte mir den Träger mit den Seitenteilen für Gepäcktaschen zugelegt. 
Sehr stabile Ausführung, mit Porto ca. 20 Euronen. 
Ich denke er lässt sich auch auf die gewünschte Baulänge kürzen, sonst steht hinten zuviel über.	
Habe mit dem Verkäufer nicht`s zu tun, gibt aber nicht viele die diesen anbieten!

Viel Spass beim Basteln wünscht Euch!

Wolfgangx1


----------



## mitm_radl_do (7. Juli 2007)

mike-on-a-bike schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Was für einen Träger hast du da verbaut, den kenne ich gar nicht?



Servus beinand,

ich hab jetzt mal nach dem Träger gegoogelt...
Das ist er:
http://www.akf-shop.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p7486_DELTA-MEGARACK-POST-HASTE-SCHWARZ.html

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2007)

@mitmradldo
Stuntzis Lösung sieht deutlich leichtgewichtiger aus. Warum hast du einen kompletten Gepäckträger genommen und nicht nur die Stange mit der Klettbandtechnik?

Ich bin noch am basteln. Mein größtes Problem. Der Sattel befindet sich höchstens 20 cm über dem Gepäckträger. Habe halt sehr kurze Beine.

@stuntzi
Nur Interessehalber, wo hast du das superbeite Klett- bzw. Filzband unten am Rucksack her? Überall wo ich bisher war, gibt es nur die 20 mm Standardware.
Werde jetzt zwei Streifen nebeneinander platzieren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ronja (8. Juli 2007)

@ Fubbes:In der Lidlwerbung für nächste Woche ist so ein ca 5 cm breites Klettband drin, allerdings wohl ohne Gegenstück, da es für Teppiche etc. gedacht ist, also sehr grob.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (8. Juli 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @mitmradldo
> Stuntzis Lösung sieht deutlich leichtgewichtiger aus. Warum hast du einen kompletten Gepäckträger genommen und nicht nur die Stange mit der Klettbandtechnik


@fubbes
1. Mir kommt es auf die paar Gramm nicht drauf an.
2. Ich habe keinen Bock, da rumzusägen.
3. Ich denke, dass es nicht schadet, wenn der Rucksack n bischen mehr Auflagefläche hat.
4. Mein Bodenteil des Rucksacks verdreckt hin und wieder... Ich denke, dass ein verdreckter Klettverschluß nicht sooo gut hält. Der Zurrgurt kann verdrecken wie er will...

Beste Grüße und viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## stefan64 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin gerade von meinem dritten AlpenX zurück.
Diesmal bin ich mit dem Deutercarry (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199&page=41&highlight=alpenzorro) gefahren und muß sagen, daß es wesentlich angenehmer ist, wenn man die Bergauf- und Flachstrecken ohne Rucksack fährt.

Wie man in meinem Post beim Stuntzi sehen kann, habe ich statt dem Klickfix Adapter Klettband benutzt. Leider hat sich rausgestellt, das dies bei Nässe nicht stark genug ist und eine Seite hatte sich ein paarmal gelöst.

In den Alpen ist mir dann die Idee gekommen, daß man den Klickverschluß zum reduzieren des Rucksackes verwenden kann.









Mit dem Teil kann man tatsächlich Steigungen bis weit über 15% fahren (wenn man kann ) und auch ein leichter Wiegetritt ist möglich.

Da mein Sattelstützenträger keinen Schnellverschluß hat, habe ich ihn ein paar cm höher montiert, da ich die Sattelstütze beim trailen absenken wollte.

Für die nächste Transalp werde ich statt dem Klettband zwei Riemen an die Sattelrohre befestigen und gleich den Klickverschluß benutzen.
Ich denke so spart man sich eine Menge Bastelei mit dem Klickfixadapter und der Verlängerung hierfür.


----------



## umtreiber (9. Juli 2007)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin gerade von meinem dritten AlpenX zurück.
> Diesmal bin ich mit dem Deutercarry (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199&page=41&highlight=alpenzorro) gefahren und muß sagen, daß es wesentlich angenehmer ist, wenn man die Bergauf- und Flachstrecken ohne Rucksack fährt.
> 
> ...



einen harten SLR (Leichtbau-)Sattel, kombiniert mit einem Gepäckträger für den Rucksack? wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Juli 2007)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich denke so spart man sich eine Menge Bastelei mit dem Klickfixadapter und der Verlängerung hierfür.


Dies ist auch die einzige Chance für Biker, deren Sattel zu tief sitzt (wie bei mir). Ich will es auch mit (recht langem) Klettband versuchen, verwende aber zusätzlich den Brustgurt, den ich vorne um die Sattelstütze hänge. 
Bei starkem Einfedern schleift übrigens der Hinterreifen am Rucksack, da dieser durch die geringe Auflagefläche ziemlich einsinkt. Ich habe etwas Holz zur Stabilisierung des Rucksackbodens probiert, aber dadurch leidet die Standfestigkeit auf dem Gepäckträgerrohr. Und die ist bei der wackeligen Geschichte extrem wichtig.

Danke für deine Erfahrungen mit dieser Variante. Ich werde auch meine kundtun in zwei Wochen.

Grüße,
   Daniel

Edit: Erstaunlich, dass du noch eine Satteltasche unterbringst. Dazu ist beim Stuntzi-Träger (Marke Obi) das Rohr zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Fubbes,
das Schleifen des Rucksackes hatte ich auch zuerst.
Nachdem ich den Gepäckträger um ein paar cm hochgesetzt hatte, war das aber kein Problem mehr.

@ umtreiber, fahre mittlerweile den SLR schon seit mind. 5 Jahren (ist schon der dritte oder vierte). Wenn der Hintern sich mal dran angepasst hat, willst du nie wieder was anderes fahren.


----------



## umtreiber (9. Juli 2007)

stefan64 schrieb:


> @ umtreiber, fahre mittlerweile den SLR schon seit mind. 5 Jahren (ist schon der dritte oder vierte). Wenn der Hintern sich mal dran angepasst hat, willst du nie wieder was anderes fahren.



richtig. wenn sich der Rücken erst mal an den Rucksack gewohnt hat, möchte ich nie mehr mit lenkertaschen o.Ä. in der alpen rumeiern.... 

da haben der SLR und der gepäckträger was gemeinsam: beide sind fürn Arsch


----------



## steehl (9. Juli 2007)

@mitm_radl_do:
Hast Du das in der Praxis schon auf längerer Tour ausprobiert? Ich habe den gleichen Rucksack und Sorge, dass der Stoff die Belastung von dem Klipfix-Stück nicht aushält. Beim Original Zorro-Carry geht die Last ja in den Rahmen des Rucksacks, den der Deuter aber nicht hat. 
Oder hast Du dort verstärkt?


----------



## mitm_radl_do (9. Juli 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> @mitm_radl_do:
> Hast Du das in der Praxis schon auf längerer Tour ausprobiert?



Ich war mal drei Stunden damit unterwegs, voll gepackt mit Klamotten und drei vollgefüllten 1,5 l Wasserflaschen.
Die KlickFix Platte am Deuter ist an vier Punkten verschraubt, ich denke (und hoffe auch), dass sich die auftretenden Kräfte verteilen...

Verstärkt hab ich dabei nix, ich bin noch der Meinung, dass das auch nicht sein muss. 
Am 22.07. bin ich vom AlpenX zurück, und kann dann von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Meisterbrau (17. Juli 2007)

@stefan64: Finde Deine konstruktion sehr attraktiv, da vglw. wenig bastelei. 

Ich frage mich, ob ein durchschnittlicher alpenX-rucksack mit 6-8kg gewicht nicht zu schwer ist für die sattelstütze, die ja die last zu tragen hat, wenn ich die diskussion richtig verstanden habe. Habe selbst eine p6 und würde die nur ungern aufs spiel setzen. 
Was meint ihr? 

Meisterbrau.


----------



## BELLI (17. Juli 2007)

Die Last wird ja auch etwas vom Sattel Klickfix aufgenommen. Allerdings habe ich auch noch keinen Gepäckträger gefunden der an eine P6 mit d= 34,9mm passt.


----------



## stefan64 (22. Juli 2007)

@ Meisterbrau
Mein Alpenrucksack hat ca. 6Kg gewogen und ich bin damit sogar leichte Trails gefahren und es ist nichts kaputtgegangen.
Beim Stuntzi am Rad ist ja wohl auch schon alles kaputt mit Ausnahme der Sattelstütze 
@Belli
Bei meiner Konstruktion ohne Klickfix muß das gesamte Gewicht logischerweise von dem Sattelstützenträger aufgenommen werden.
Die P6 gibt es auch in kleineren Durchmessern. Hat ja auch nicht jeder ein Liteville. 
Obwohl deins würde mir schon gefallen 
Um mir das leisten zu können werde ich allerdings bei meiner Frau noch sehr viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen
Ich habe aber meinen Träger schon mal vorausschauend an einem 35mm Rohr ausprobiert.
Der würd schon draufgehen und man könnte auch noch nen zugeschnittenen Schlauch als Puffer und Kratzschutz dazwischenkriegen.
Die Rundung passt aber in diesem Fall nicht mehr ganz.
Die würde ich mir aber auch noch hinkloppen.
Meine Sattelstütze (Fabrikat unbekannt) hat das exotische Maß von 30,4mm und eine Wandstärke von 2,5mm. In meinem Fall ist die Rundung allerdings zu klein.
Der Träger ist exakt für eine 31,8mm Sattelstütze ausgelegt.
Ich habe bei mir Metall auf Metall geschraubt, da mein Bike eh seine letzte Dienstreise gemacht hat (Liteville läßt grüßen).



Ich glaube bei einer Carbonsattelstütze oder bei einer extrem dünnwandigen Alusattelstütze hätte ich Bauchschmerzen, da bei der Montage Dellen oder ähnliches reingedrückt werden könnten.
Man hört ja immer wieder, daß sich Leute mit Dachgepäckträgern oder Montageständern ganze Rahmen versaut haben.

Mach es einfach wie ich und hol dir für die Transalp eine billigere Sattelstütze (muß ja nicht gleich aus Stahl sein ). 
Bei mir liegt irgendwo auch noch die etwas zu kurze Syncros rum.
Für 10-20 sollte man bei ebay doch was Brauchbares kriegen.


----------



## falkd (22. Juli 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> und noch dazu bietet der Rucksack einen Schutz der Wirbelsäule, wenn man mal fallen sollte.



Bitte lasst mich einen smiley übersehen haben.

Falk D.


----------



## Spargel (22. Juli 2007)

falkd schrieb:


> Bitte lasst mich einen smiley übersehen haben.
> 
> Falk D.


Wieso? Ist doch so, wenn Du auch nur viertelwegs vernünftig packst.

Christian


----------



## BELLI (22. Juli 2007)

stefan64 schrieb:


>


Und was ist das für ein Notstromaggregat unter der Satteltasche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (22. Juli 2007)

@belli
Das Notstromaggregat treibt dieses komische grüne etwas hinten an der Tasche an und macht Licht


----------



## falkd (22. Juli 2007)

Spargel schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch so, wenn Du auch nur viertelwegs vernünftig packst.
> 
> Christian



Ein Rucksack bietet keinen Schutz, da er, egal wie gepackt, die auf die HWS wirkende Beschleunigung  erhöht.

Falk


----------



## mitm_radl_do (23. Juli 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> @mitm_radl_do:
> Hast Du das in der Praxis schon auf längerer Tour ausprobiert? Ich habe den gleichen Rucksack und Sorge, dass der Stoff die Belastung von dem Klipfix-Stück nicht aushält. Beim Original Zorro-Carry geht die Last ja in den Rahmen des Rucksacks, den der Deuter aber nicht hat.
> Oder hast Du dort verstärkt?



Servus beinand,

ich bin seit Samstag vom AlpenX zurück.
Logisch waren nicht alle Etappen mit dem selbstgebastelten System zu fahren, wo es aber fahrtechnisch möglich war, habe ich damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Es ist für mich auf Asphaltabfahrten und Flachstücken ein bequemeres Dahinrollen, wenn ich den Rucksack nicht am Rücken spüre.
Die Befürchtung, dass der Stoff des Deuters die Belastungen nicht aushalten würde ist unbegründet. Alles hielt bestens. Auch mal im ruppigen Gelände oder im Wiegetritt einen kurzen Anstieg hoch.

Beste Grüße und viel Spass beim Basteln und Crossen.


----------



## matxes (18. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt melde ich mich als Initiator für die ganze Diskussion nochmal. Bin grade von meinem diesjährigen AlpenX zurück (... Zillertal, Gerlos, Krimmler Tauernübergang, .. Kreuzbergjoch, ... Meer) und kann abermals bestätigen, dass es bei einer Wochentour auf jeden Fall angenehmer war mit Tasche und nicht mit Rucksack zu fahren. Und den Tauernübergang (sowie noch ein Tragestück) bewältigt man dabei so: 3 mitzuführende Expander abnehmen, U-förmige Tasche (darf natürlich nicht ewig groß sein, am besten ohne Plastikplatten!) mit Expandern (deren Länge muss passen!) um Hüfte links schnallen, sodass rechts frei ist fürs Tragen. Hat wunderbar geklappt und war genauso gut wie mit Rucksack, man muss halt nur ab und sobald man fahren kann wieder aufschnallen. Bei der Abfahrt wackelt es schon ein bisschen mehr als mit Rucksack, zugegeben, aber das nur weil der Krimmler Tauern eh ******* zum Abfahren ist, da hatten es Rucksackleute auch nicht einfacher.. (Platten...), die Regenrinnen sind einfach zu breit..! Beim Aufwärtsfahren hatte ich entscheidende Vorteile (Gewicht auf hinteren reifen und trotz Semislicks(!) nie ausgebrochen auch nicht bei 20 % Steigung!) und natürlich keinen Muskelkater an den Schultern!
Werde demnächst mal Fotos reinstellen, um zu beweisen wie es auch bei Tragegeschichten gehen kann mit Tasche. Sieht nicht geil aus aber auf die Optik schei..e ich. Auf jeden Fall: vorher daheim ausprobieren, Expander (2 rundrum, 1 über die Schulter) dürfen nicht zu fest sein und in die rechte Hüfte einschneiden..

Ich denke weiterhin, solange man nicht ständig downhill fährt und Sprünge macht (was bei den meisten AlpenX ja nicht unbedingt nötig ist und wo man am besten eh gar kein Gepäck mitnimmt), ist eine Tasche super. Meine hat 25  im Baumarkt gekostet (nur Stoff und extra kein Plastik oder schnickschnack was sie schwer macht) und Expander wirken wie gesagt echt wunder..


----------



## matxes (26. August 2007)

Also hier mal das Foto zum Tragen von Taschen


----------



## hempblend (21. Januar 2008)

hab grad auf der suche nach einem gscheiten fully gepäckträger dashier entdeckt, Modell: *Headland Rover Rear Rack *

















kann man hier bestellen, ist nur leider momentan ausverkauft. 

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo man den sonst noch herbekommt?


----------



## umtreiber (21. Januar 2008)

ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dieser gepäckträger das/die Federungs-verhalten/-performance  des hinterbaus negativ beeinflusst.
evtl das ganze fahrverhalten.


----------



## hempblend (21. Januar 2008)

und wieso?


----------



## umtreiber (21. Januar 2008)

guckst du:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/bumbumbike/vollfederung.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (21. Januar 2008)

macht sinn und habe ich so ehrlich gesagt auch nicht bedacht. es geht mir aber im wesentlichen um eine Entlastung des Rückens beim hochfahren. werd mich trotdem wohl für eine andere Lösung entscheiden...


----------



## hurtig (13. Mai 2009)

verstehe das ganze bastel problem nicht.

reichen diese dinger nicht aus?

http://topeak.de/products/Racks

gruß


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (13. Mai 2009)

hurtig schrieb:


> verstehe das ganze bastel problem nicht.
> 
> reichen diese dinger nicht aus?
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass man darauf einen Rucksack nicht vernünftig fixiert bekommt. Da macht eine Zweipunktfixierung mehr Sinn und die gibt es derzeit nur als Bastellösung. Und wenn man schon bastelt, dann will man auch was leichteres haben als diese relativ schweren Teile von Topeak.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Rucksack aufrecht steht, kann man ihn

normal bedienen, kommt also an alles dran
das Rückenteil sifft bei Nässe nicht voll 
er hält Spritzwasser vom Rücken ab 
Regenüberzug funktioniert wie gehabt
Das fällt mir spontan ein.
Dass die Standardgepäckträger bleischwer sind, wurde ja bereits gesagt.

Größtes Problem für mich sind meine kurzen Beine. Der Sattel hat also nicht genug Überstand, um den Rucksack per Klickfix zu fixieren. Ich habe mir eine ganz brauchbare Gurtlösung gebastelt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## umtreiber (13. Mai 2009)

hurtig schrieb:


> verstehe das ganze bastel problem nicht.
> 
> reichen diese dinger nicht aus?
> 
> ...


ich auch nicht.
m.M.n. macht sowas am trekking-rad sinn, aber am MTB (in der nutzung als solches) wohl weniger. die alpen-Xs die ich bisher gefahren bin waren jedenfalls nicht gepäckträger-tauglich


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (13. Mai 2009)

umtreiber schrieb:


> die alpen-Xs die ich bisher gefahren bin waren jedenfalls nicht gepäckträger-tauglich


Die meisten von mir gefahrenen waren sogar prinzipiell gar nicht fahrradtauglich - trotzdem trifft man da auch mal Leute mit Trekkingrad und Zeltausrüstung. Oder mit Mulis.
Was sollen Deine lautstarken Zweifel an diesen Versuchen und Ideen denn bewirken?
Das entsteht doch aus Erfahrungen, und dem Wunsch, was zu verbessern.
Und ich finde es richtig und wichtig, dass die althergebrachte Denke hinterfragt wird, z.B. in diesem Sinne:

'Im Schlaf zum siebten Platz'
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/30/466610/text/

Die frühen Alpenüberquerer auf den Wanderwegen haben auch mal als Oberspinner gegolten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (13. Mai 2009)

ich wollte ja nur einen tipp geben. ein alpenX ist ja keine erstbefahrung oder ein expeditions-abenteuer sondern mittlerweile massentourismus...



keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> 'Im Schlaf zum siebten Platz'
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/30/466610/text/


der Nehls hatte beim Race Across America sicher auch keinen gepäckträger dabei


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (13. Mai 2009)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Und ich finde es richtig und wichtig, dass die althergebrachte Denke hinterfragt wird, z.B. in diesem Sinne:
> 
> 'Im Schlaf zum siebten Platz'
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/30/466610/text/



Interessantes Beispiel, aber nicht ganz überzeugend. Der Sieger war immerhin fast zwei Tage früher am Ziel als der hier vorgestellte Fahrer ...


----------



## Felger (14. Mai 2009)

aber wenns nur ums durkommen geht? 50% schaffen es ja nicht einmal... 
was hat das mit alpencross zu tun? und rucksack? der fährt doch mit begleitauto


----------



## umtreiber (14. Mai 2009)

Das ist auch interessant:
http://www.michael-nehls.de/de/raam.asp

_Die tägliche Belastung entspricht in etwa drei Tour-de-France-Etappen. Nicht umsonst wurde das RAAM vom Outside Magazine 1993 zum härtesten Ausdauerwettkampf der Welt erkoren.

Eine Expertenkommission aus Multisport Athleten und Rennbeobachtern klassifizierte die härtesten Ausdauerwettkämpfe nach folgenden Kriterien:

   1. Länge des Rennens
   2. Schwere des Kurses
   3. Mentale Herausforderung ("Seelenqual-Faktor")
   4. Das Verhältnis der Kosten und der Ausfallquote (Did Not Finish)

Nach diesen Kriterien ergab sich folgende Rangliste:

    1. Race Across America      676.2 Punkte
    2. Vendee Globe Around-the-World Segelrennen      675.0 Punkte
    3. Iditarod Schlitten Hunderennen     417.5 Punkte
     ...... 
    8. Hawaii Ironman Triathlon     67.2 Punkte

Nach dieser Rechnung entspricht die RAAM-Teilnahme in etwa einer Gesamtbelastung von zehn Ironmen hintereinander._

auf platz4 ist wahrscheinlich 1jahr Guantanamo und auf platz5 ein DJ Ötzi Konzert ;-)

....hat zwar jetzt auch nix mit alpenX und gepäckträger zu tun, aber egal...bitte nicht schimpfen


----------



## hetzi (14. Mai 2009)

umtreiber schrieb:


> ich auch nicht.
> m.M.n. macht sowas am trekking-rad sinn, aber am MTB (in der nutzung als solches) wohl weniger. die alpen-Xs die ich bisher gefahren bin waren jedenfalls nicht gepäckträger-tauglich



So gut wie alle gängigen Transalprouten sind auch trekkingradtauglich. Und ja, ich fahre sie mit dem Trekkingrad, incl. aller Sakrilege für den Einheits-MTB-AlpenXer. Also Gepäckträger, Packtaschen, feste Schutzbleche, Seitenständer, Nabendynamo mit Lichtanlage, nix Scheibenbremse - HS11 ist auch gut, keine Kettenschaltung - Rohloff ist besser, ...

Klar, das mag an manchen Stellen in den Alpen seine Nachteile zu haben mit der Ausstattung unterwegs zu sein, aber es hat so ein Rad auch seine Vorteile in den Alpen! Braucht nur mal zu regnen (Schutzbleche, wasserdichte Packtaschen) oder durch einen Tunnel gehen (Licht), usw. 

Ich schiebe auch nicht mehr als andere mit "normaler" MTB Ausrüstung. Sicher auch etwas deshalb weil ich versuche möglichst viel, vor allem wenn es berauf geht, zu fahren. Schiebend/Tragen ist man schon echt schlechter dran als mit Rucksack. Deswegen werde ich mir beim nächsten mal auch das Rucksack-Tragesystem für die Ortliebtaschen mitnehmen/ausprobiere.

Muss letztlich jeder selber wissen womit er oder sie unterwegs sein will!

Markus


----------



## powderJO (14. Mai 2009)

hetzi schrieb:


> So gut wie alle gängigen Transalprouten sind auch trekkingradtauglich.



was ist denn für dich eine gängige transalproute und wie definierst du tauglich? 

der klassischste übergang schlechthin: fimbapass. fährst du denn mit dem treckingrad? oder den trail von der montozzo-scharte. mit dem treckingrad? übers pfunderner joch? treckingrad? bindelweg? knüppelsteig? monte gazza-trail?


----------



## hetzi (14. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> was ist denn für dich eine gängige transalproute und wie definierst du tauglich?
> 
> der klassischste übergang schlechthin: fimbapass. fährst du denn mit dem treckingrad? oder den trail von der montozzo-scharte. mit dem treckingrad? übers pfunderner joch? treckingrad? bindelweg? knüppelsteig? monte gazza-trail?



Fimbapass bin ich bin ich letztes Jahr rüber, Pfundere Joch war glaub ich ein Jahr davor. In die südlichenern Übergänge bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da ich meist kürzere Runden gefahren sind mit guten Zug-retouranschluss. Dafür aber eben recht viel in Tirol. Was bin ich sonst so gefahren ... Pfitscher Joch, Tuxer Joch, Schlüsseljoch (nur von Süden bisher), Brenner Grenzkamm, Idjoch, Val d'Uina, Marienbergjoch, Geiseljoch, Pass Chachauna und noch so einiges dazwischen.

Naja und "tauglich" wie soll ich das definieren. Ich fahre mit meinen Rad eben diese Strecken und komme in der Regel gut an 

Letztlich ist mein Rad als eierlegende Wollmilchsau ausgelegt, daher ich fahre damit alles, von ganzjährigen Alltagswegen angefangen, "normale" Flachlandradreisen bis zu AlpenX Strecken. 

Mein Fahrrad ist übrigens ein Winora Labrador, wenn auch im laufe der Zeit mit so manchen getauschten Komponenten.

Markus

PS: Mein Fahrrad ein Stück kurz vorm Fimberpass


----------



## flyingscot (14. Mai 2009)

Fimba-Pass runter mit Schwalbe Marathon... Respekt!


----------



## nightwolf (14. Mai 2009)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> (...) Mountainbiker verwenden Rucksäcke für Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Essen, Trinken (...)


Das scheint mir in der Tat so eine Art Gruppenzwang oder Konvention zu sein, die primaer nicht hinterfragt wird.

Mountainbike faehrt man einfach mit Rucksack. Und zwar nicht nur beim Alpen-X sondern immer.

Ich bin unlaengst mal wieder beim oertlichen MTB-Treff mitgefahren - Feierabendtour, max. 40km bzw. 3std. mit Ziel = Zuhause.
Ich hatte Wasser in Trinkflaschen am Rahmen, Werkzeugtaeschchen unterm Sattel und div. Kleinkram in die Trikottaschen gestopft. 
Fuer einen Rucksack bestand IMHO keinerlei Notwendigkeit.
Aber ich war dennoch der einzige ohne Rucksack und kam mir seltsam vor. 
Fast wie auf ner Familienfeier als einziger ohne Anzug&Krawatte, stattdessen mit dreckiger Jeans 

Auch auf einer Nachmittagstour nehmen manche einen Satz Reserveklamotten mit (ich hab nur die Regenjacke fuer den Notfall in die mittlere Trikottasche gestopft). 
Proviant fuer zwei Tage scheint auch drin zu sein (ich schieb mir vor der Abfahrt was hinter die Kiemen, ess dann nach der Rueckkehr daheim wieder und Wirtshaeuser gibts ja auch noch, sogar die Laeden haetten notfalls bis 20:00 Uhr auf - ich hab also nix dabei).

Das naechste Mal nehm ich einen Rucksack mit (meinen kleinen darf ich gar nicht nehmen, mit dem fall ich auch wieder unangenehm auf, muss schon 15+ ltr gross sein ) und stopf den mit Altpapier aus  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## umtreiber (14. Mai 2009)

hetzi schrieb:


> So gut wie alle gängigen Transalprouten sind auch trekkingradtauglich. Und ja, ich fahre sie mit dem Trekkingrad, incl. aller Sakrilege für den Einheits-MTB-AlpenXer.



Mit Schwalbe Marathon Bereifung - bei 7 bar sind Durchschläge kein Thema mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (14. Mai 2009)

matxes schrieb:


> Warum immer mit Rucksack???
> 
> Hallo Leute; haben schon einen Alpencross hinter mir und frage mich ernsthaft warum schwören alle auf Rucksäcke bei längeren Touren? .....


dann probier's bei deinem 2. alpencross doch mal mit nem koffer


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> der klassischste übergang schlechthin: fimbapass. fährst du denn mit dem treckingrad?


Mit was denn sonst - etwa mit einem Mauntenbeik??? Und Weicheier-Federgabel??? Das klappt mit dem Rigid auch über Fenetre de Durand, Col de la Laisse, ...
ach ja, und mit 35 mm Bereifung


----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hatte Wasser in Trinkflaschen am Rahmen, Werkzeugtaeschchen unterm Sattel und div. Kleinkram in die Trikottaschen gestopft.
> Fuer einen Rucksack bestand IMHO keinerlei Notwendigkeit.
> A



mehr als 0,5-0,7L zu trinken bei nur einem Halter? Rückenschutz? Erstehilfeset? Hungerrast irgendwo im Wald? Was stört dich an einem kleinen Rucksack?


----------



## umtreiber (15. Mai 2009)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Mit was denn sonst - etwa mit einem Mauntenbeik??? Und Weicheier-Federgabel??? Das klappt mit dem Rigid auch über Fenetre de Durand, Col de la Laisse, ...
> ach ja, und mit 35 mm Bereifung



stimmt...dieses neumoderne zeugs...back to the roots:


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2009)

Grundsaetzlich:
Ich sprach von einer Nachmittagsfahrt im Heimatrevier, wo ich notfalls im naechsten Dorf was zu Essen/Hilfe etc. holen kann und auch weiss, wo sich das naechste Dorf befindet. Und mir war aufgefallen, dass selbst sowas wohl bei 'echten Mountainbikern' nicht ohne Rucksack mit mind. 15l Volumen geht 

Es scheint mir einfach so zu sein, dass MTB ohne Rucksack fuer manche grundsaetzlich undenkbar ist, so wie fuer andere RR ohne weisse Socken  


Felger schrieb:


> mehr als 0,5-0,7L zu trinken bei nur einem Halter?


Ich hab aber *zwei*. Dann gibts da noch die Erfindung die nennt sich 'Quelle' oder in mechanisierter Version 'Wasserhahn'.


Felger schrieb:


> Rückenschutz?


Weiter oben vermisste bereits jemand einen Smiley hinter dieser Aussage ... 


Felger schrieb:


> Erstehilfeset?


OK, habe ich eigentlich nie eins dabei, wuerde aber in eine groessere Satteltasche auch mit reinpassen.


Felger schrieb:


> Hungerrast irgendwo im Wald?


Einen Hungerast krieg ich so schnell nicht, das weiss ich aber.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mal bei einer (Rennrad-) Tour Magenprobleme, da habe ich nach reichlichem Fruehstueck nix mehr reingekriegt. Start war daheim in Erlangen, die letzten 20-30km vor Naumburg (wo wir zum Abendessen sein wollten), ging dann so gut wie nix mehr. Das war wohl so ein Hungerast. Kannst ja mal bei Google Maps nachschauen wie weit das ist  


Felger schrieb:


> Was stört dich an einem kleinen Rucksack?


Unter einem Rucksack schwitzt man wie die Sau und wieso sollte ich was mitnehemen was ich nicht brauche?

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## franzam (16. Mai 2009)

Selbst bei uns im Mittelgebirge nehm ich auf Touren bis zu 4 Stunden keinen Rucksack mit.
Und im Gebirge mit Satteltaschen... Hab da mal welche am Sentiero de la Pace gesehen -Arme Schweine: Bergauf mangels Grip schieben, bergab aufgrund des verblockten Geländes wieder schieben

Hinterradversetzen mit Packtaschen hab ich aber, genauso wie Bunny Hop, auch noch nicht probiert 

Letztendlich soll aber jeder das fahren was ihn glücklich macht:


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juli 2009)

Rucksack? Schnick-Schnack! 
Handtasche:

Gibts von Rixen, verschiedene Größen. Hält seit 3000 km incl. Downhills, auch Alpen.

Den Rücken brauch ich für Souvenirs.


----------



## umtreiber (14. Juli 2009)

Felger schrieb:


> Hungerrast irgendwo im Wald?


also ich hatte mal einen Hungerast auf einer Wiese - war aber auch schlimm. aber gegen eine HungeRRast kann doch niemand etwas einwänden


----------



## Adrian RT (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

basierend auf der Idee von *Zorrocarry / Deuter-Carry *habe ich das System für lange Mehrtagestouren mit schwerem Rucksack noch weiter vereinfacht, verbilligt und vor allem verdammt stabil gemacht. Ausserdem habe ich gleich mal zwei dieser "Addycarry" Systeme hergestellt  

Vorteile:
+ Bauzeit max. 30min
+ muss seinen geliebten Rucksack nicht mehr zerschneiden
+ für alle Rahmengrößen
+ insgesamtes Mehrgewicht nur ca. 800g
+ ist durch die vier Riemen auch als "normaler Gepäckträger" nutzbar
+ extrem stabil - theoretisch auch trailtauglich
+ sekundenschnelles Auf- und Abschnallen des Rucksacks


benötigtes Material:
Deuter Transalpine 30 (wegen den bereits vorhandenen sehr stabilen Riemen, an 4 dieser Riemen werden Schnellverschlüsse angefedelt - siehe Fotos)
ca. 1,5m Gurtband (2cm) & 4 Schnellverschlüsse (4 Euro)
breiter Klettverschluss (3 Euro)
Sattelstützgepäckträger (Ebay 15 Euro oder die Delta-Version 40 Euro - letztere passt auch ohne "Feilen" sofort an die Sattelstütze und hat den besseren Schnellspanner)
Doppelseitiges Klebeband (3 Euro)
Minimalste Nähkenntnisse (unbezahlbar)

Der Clou ist lediglich, dass der volle Rucksack mittels 4 Zuggurtungen kreuzweise auf den Gepäckträger verzurrt wird, was ihn damit wirklich bombenfest macht! Beim Downhill wird der Rucksack jedoch bei mir weiterhin geschultert - bessere Gewichtsverteilung, bessere Bikekontrolle.
Der Klettverschluss hat übrigens keine besondere Stabilitätsfunktion - hilft ein wenig beim draufsetzen des Rucksacks.
PS: Der breite Gepäckträgeraufsatz ist im übrigen kaum schwerer als die Stütze alleine.

Demnächst folgen auch noch Fotos an den Bikes...










Das Copyright für die industrielle Massenanfertigung übertrage ich hiermit gerne an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (27. April 2010)

Schaut ganz nett aus. Ich kann mir allerdings beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wieso der Rucksack nicht zur Seite runterfallen sollte. Außer er ist so voll bepackt, dass man ihn als Starrkörper approximieren kann. Ist aber in der Realität nicht der Fall.
Zudem stört der Gepäckhalter beim Bergabfahren, da ich nicht mehr mit dem Arsch auf den Reifen komme, sondern vorher am Gepäckhalter hängenbleibe. Deswegen sicher nur für einfachere Abfahrten zu empfehlen. 
Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Gepäck so weit optimieren, dass der Rucksack nur noch unwesenlich schwerer als ein Tagesrucksack ist, also <5kg. Dann stört er auf dem Rücken erst gar nicht.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (27. April 2010)

matxes schrieb:


> Warum immer mit Rucksack???
> 
> Hallo Leute; haben schon einen Alpencross hinter mir und frage mich ernsthaft warum schwören alle auf Rucksäcke bei längeren Touren? Ist doch vom energetischen schlecht: schwitzt mehr - trocknest nicht bei Abfahrten - ist manchmal so schwer dass er wirklich gefährlich zum Schwanken führt; ich schwöre auf einen ganz leichten Gepäckträger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnuffi78 (27. April 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Für die Eisdiele vieleicht brauchbar. Aber erklär mal, wie du mit so ner gewaltigen Hecklastigkeit nen steilen Berg hochkommen willst? Setzt du dich dann rückwärts auf den Lenker, um genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen?

Und wie du bei steilen Abfahrten dann den Köperperschwerpunkt hinter und unter den Sattel bekommen willst, ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## umtreiber (27. April 2010)

solche leute fahren keine steilen abfahrten, trails oder steile berge, sonst würden sie ja diese erfahrung schon selbst gemacht haben...anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2010)

Ihr solltet den Thread mal komplett lesen. Es geht nämlich mittlerweile gar nicht darum, ob Gepäckträger oder nicht, sondern nur um das "wie". 
Jeder mag dazu seine eigenen Gründe haben. Deshalb finde ich die letzten Antworten wenig hilfreich.

@Adrian RT
Ich kann leider auf den Bildern nicht erkennen, wie du das Ding auf dem Gepäckträger festschnallst. Zorrocarry geht bei mir nicht, da ich zu kurze Beine habe und der Sattel zu tief sitzt. Meine bisherigen Gurtexperimente (ebenfalls mit Deuter Transalpin und Schnellverschlüssen) waren nicht überzeugend.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## stuntzi (27. April 2010)

@adrian, 800 gramm?! das ist mal ein wort... fast drei zorrocarrys .

@fubbes, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6414937#post6414937 ff hast du gesehen oder? das ist zorrocarry adaptiert auf 160cm körpergröße.

besonders die kurze abspannung unterm sattel nach oben bringt nochmal deutlich mehr stabilität, das hab ich bei mir jetzt auch noch eingeführt (plus 15g, seufz). das funktioniert allerdings nur beim vaude mit alutragegestell, deuter hat da keine chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2010)

@stuntzi
Yupp, kenne ich. Der Spanngurt ginge vermutlich auch beim Deuter, sofern er gut beladen ist. Es scheitert eher bei der Befestigung des Klickfixadapters. In dem weichen Rückenteil hat er sicher kaum Halt. Probiert habe ich das allerdings nicht.
Du könntest aber mal erzählen, welches Klickfix-System da missbraucht wurde. Warum erst suchen, wenn schon jemand was gefunden hat. Bin ja auch für den Gepäckträger extra zu Obi


----------



## umtreiber (27. April 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ihr solltet den Thread mal komplett lesen. Es geht nämlich mittlerweile gar nicht darum, ob Gepäckträger oder nicht, sondern nur um das "wie".



sorry. aber dann wäre es auch hilfreich einen neuen thread zu eröffnen: "gepäckträger für mtbs" o.Ä..


----------



## stuntzi (27. April 2010)

@schnuffi&umtreiber, stimmt, ihr habt mich erwischt. ich fahr den gepäckträger auch immer nur von eisdiele zu eisdiele. ausserdem überschlägts mich bei uphills alle drei minuten nach hinten und vor trails hab ich sowieso angst.

@fubbes, die befestigung sollte schon eher unabhängig von der beladung sein finde ich. schließlich macht man das ding ja dauernd auf und zu, holt zeug raus, steckt sandwhiches rein, etcpp...

ich verwende schon immer die ganz normalen satteltaschen-klickfixe. leider erlaubt deren behämmerte website keine produktverlinkung, also auf www.klickfix.de im suchgadget zb "micro 30" eingeben.

meine allerersten versuche vor einigen jahren waren ja auch mit deuter. um die befestigung an dem labbrigen teil einigermassen stabil hinzubekommen, musste man an der innenseite eine recht grosse "gegenplatte" benutzen. und dann gabs halt trotzdem noch das problem, dass dir der klickfix-knubbel beim trail in den rücken drückt, wenn die seitlichen schaumpolster nicht mehr völlig dick und neu sind.

eine gewisse stabilisierung konnte man beim deuter noch erreichen, indem man die tragegurte über kreuz vorn um dem sattel gehängt und dann festgezogen hat. je nach sattelstellung reibt das allerdings evtl ein bisserl am oberschenkel und erhöht den "frickelfaktor" .

der langen rede kurzer sinn: hab beides probiert und der vaude mit alugestell ist nach meiner erfahrung eindeutig besser geeignet. da wackelt nix, auch ohne 500gramm zusätzlicher extra-extrem-verschnürung und ultrabreit-auflage .


----------



## Adrian RT (27. April 2010)

Ich glaube die meisten haben den Sinn&Zweck des Systems gar nicht kapiert:
Es geht hier nicht um Tagestouren oder Ausfahrten zur Eisdiele, sondern für Mehrtagestouren mit Zelt&Schlafsack&Isomatte etc. Und nur hierzu!!!

Ach ja, und ich nutze halt diesen Thread, da hier bisher der Zorrocarry und die anderen System diskutiert worden sind...

Bei einer solchen *Mehrtagestour* quer entlang des Albtraufs und durch den Schwarzwald ist vor allem der Weg das Ziel. Diesen gestalte ich am Liebsten über richtige Trails!
Da dabei der Deuter so zwischen 5kg (Freundin) und ca. 7-8kg (mein Reiseanteil) wiegt, ist der Tragekomfort auf den langweiligen Weg zwischen den Trails nicht sehr hoch (Po&Rücken) dann bin ich auf stuntzis Idee gestoßen und finde sie für *diesen Zweck* optimal. 

Der Rucksack kommt auf Trails aus fahrtechnischen Gründen *selbstverständlich auf den Rücken*, wie auch schon erwähnt. Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dieses System wahnsinnig stabil ist, ich war selbst überrascht. Ich kann das Bike zur Seite schmeisen, am Lenker hochziehen und alles sitzt wie zuvor. 

@stuntzi: Ok, System wiegt ca. 700g, ist bestimmt auch verbesserungsfähig (da schwerer Schnellverschluss&Rohr), aber ich habe es ja nie aufm Rücken. Die Platte mit allen Gurten wiegt ca. 300g..


----------



## stuntzi (27. April 2010)

@adrian, ein problem bei deinem setup sehe ich neben dem hohen zusatzgewicht auch noch im schwerpunkt. ich glaube du bist doch einige zentimeter weiter hinten als bei der klickfix-lösung. fürs fahrverhalten wohl ziemlich egal, aber die hebelverhältnisse am rahmen werden noch problematischer.

du fährst ein nerve am xl und eine syntace p6? achte in jedem fall darauf, dass deine sattelstütze maximale länge hat. also von den 400mm keinesfalls was absägen, auch wenn's übertrieben scheint. spreche da aus erfahrung... :/


----------



## Adrian RT (27. April 2010)

Ne ist ein Nerve AM Größe M - und original Sattelstütze (Alu)


----------



## stuntzi (27. April 2010)

ok... glück gehabt, beim rahmegröße M ist's vielleicht weniger problematisch. aber trotzdem: mit zorrocarry oä die sattelstütze lieber immer etwas länger lassen, nicht bis ans limit absägen. euer rahmen wird's euch danken


----------



## stefan64 (27. April 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> solche leute fahren keine steilen abfahrten, trails oder steile berge, sonst würden sie ja diese erfahrung schon selbst gemacht haben...anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären



Lieber Umtreiber, du hast stark nachgelassen.
Jetzt brauchst du schon mehr als 19h, um die den Addycarry runterzuputzen. Früher hast du für unsachliche Antworten nur 20min gebraucht. 
Ich hab mich schon heute mittag gefragt, wo dein Kommentar bleibt.

Aber mal ne Frage nebenbei:
Was treibt dich eigentlich an, dich hier als Eisdielenposerstylepolizist aufzuspielen. 
Ein Urteil darfst du dir eigentlich erst erlauben, wenn du so ein Teil selbstgebaut und ausprobiert hast.

Also tu es, um hier mitreden zu können oder lösch das Thema aus deinen Abo´s.


----------



## stefan64 (27. April 2010)

20min sind schon wieder um.
Wo bleibt die Antwort.
Oder ist das Abo schon gelöscht.


----------



## umtreiber (27. April 2010)

ich hatte mal einen gepäckträger. damals auf meinem Trek 990 mit anlötbefestigung. da bin ich zu der überzeugung gekommen, dass sowas am MTB fehl am platz ist - für ein trekking-bike sicher ok. ich bin schon einige alpenX gefahren und da hat sich gezeigt, dass ein passender rucksack viel besser geeignet ist. warum soll ich vorm trail anhalten und den rucksack vom gepäckträger aufn rücken schnallen !?? da hab ich ihn doch gleich dran. genauso wie beim helm. warum bergauf runter und bergab aufsetzen - bei mir is er immer aufm kopf.

manche loben gepäckträger am mtb - und ich eben nicht.

und: nein - ich werde mir kein so ein teil selberbauen und ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (28. April 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> und: nein - ich werde mir kein so ein teil selberbauen und ausprobieren.



=> also Abo löschen


----------



## Kendooo (4. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre auf Mehrtagestouren mit einem Epic Designs Mountain Standard Seat Bag und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Für die Teile, die kurzfristig erreichbar sein sollen bietet sich vielleicht noch eine kleine Lenkertasche oder ein kleiner Rucksack an. Mein Rücken dankt es mir und es fällt mir leichter, zwischendurch zur Entlastung in den Wiegetritt zu gehen. Das System sitzt bei entsprechender Beladung sehr fest und schwingt nur minimal. Zusammen mit den anderen Lösungen des Herstellers sicher auch tauglich für den Transport von Schlafsack und Isomatte. Mit 440 g inkl wasserdichter Innentasche find ich das Gewicht auch vertretbar.


----------



## mischuer (11. August 2010)

Wenn man die Original-Zorro Variante mit dem Vaude Alpin bauen möchte:
Gibt es momentan irgendwelche Abstandhalter/Adapter von Sattelgestell zum Satteladapter (0000SA)





von Rixen&Kaul (Klickfix)??


Auf dem Originalbild von Stuntzi ist ja son Adapterteil zu sehen. Aber ich hab bisher nix gefunden bei denen was da passen könnte.


Rucksack






Adapterplatte an Rucksacktragegestell






sowie abgesägten Sattelstützengepäckträger sind ja alles kein Problem.

Evtl. hat jemand ne Idee / Bastellösung?


----------



## Spargel (11. August 2010)

Bei der Adapterplatte kannst Du die ohne Verriegelung nehmen, die Verriegelung hast sonst doppelt. Eher schlechter zum Öffnen denk ich mal.

Ich habe lange Schrauben besorgt (fast 3 E/Stk) und die Distanz mit passend geschnitztem Holz überbrückt. Die Muttern am Satteladapter unbedingt mit Sicherungslack fixieren, die lockern sich sauschnell.

ciao Christian


----------



## mischuer (12. August 2010)

Danke für die Info.
gibt es da ein Bild von? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen wie das aussieht. Wie ist die Distanzüberbrückung aufgebaut.
Wie finde ich die Adapterplatte ohne Verriegelung?


----------



## Spargel (12. August 2010)

Bilder gibts im Radreise Forum ("Spargel-Tour"), da sieht man's schön von der Seite.

Die andere Platte bekommt man, wenn man nicht eine Satteltasche von R&K kauft, sondern wegen des Satteladapters den Schloßhalter und eine der Miniadapter Lenker/Rahmentäschchen, zB "Handy Zip (XS)", "Compact".

Grüße Christian


----------



## mischuer (12. August 2010)

YEAH!!!
das ist es habs gefunden, ok also muss ich was basteln, kein Problem.

http://www.niklaus.name/img/radforum2/Spargel-Bionicon6.jpg

Vielen  Dank!


----------



## mischuer (12. August 2010)

ok nur noch eine Frage:

also die Adapterplatte die sich hinter diesem Ding siehe Bild (Handy Zip (XS)) verbirgt hat ne ähnliche Grösse wie die Adapterplatte mit Verriegelung und passt zum montieren (hinschrauben/basteln) auf das Vaude Teil das sich in der Mitte des Tragegestells befindet?

http://www.klickfix.de/images/produkte/medium/0298xs_1.jpg/bmi_orig_img/0298xs_1.jpg


----------



## Spargel (13. August 2010)

So wie ich sie montiert habe, nämlich hinter dem "Vaude-Teil", würde die Platte mit Verriegelung gar nicht funktionieren. Auf der Innenseite habe ich eine auf gleiche Größe zugeschnittene Kunststoffplatte als Widerlager zum Entlasten des Rucksackgewebes verwendet, weil ich selbst mit Unterlegscheiben sonst der Dauerhaltbarkeit nicht traue. Ist ne ziemliche Viecherei allein die Schrauben durchzubekommen, und fürs Vernähen habe ich mir auch ne gute Zeit gegönnt. Würde den Klett übrigens etwas länger machen. Einen Klett auch im Expansionsbereich habe ich mir geschenkt, weil der noch schwieriger zu nähen ist und nicht nötig ist, der Widerpart am Sattelstützenträger ist lang genug.

ciao Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (19. August 2010)

Zum Thema "Schleifen des Rucksacks auf dem Reifen":
Ich habe beim Deuter Transalpin unten in das Fach, wo der Regenüberzug drin steckt, ein kleines Holzbrett quer gelegt. Damit sackt der Rucksack auf dem Gepäckträger ebenfalls nicht so durch.


----------



## Tristero (17. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Rucksack? Schnick-Schnack!
> Handtasche:
> 
> Gibts von Rixen, verschiedene Größen. Hält seit 3000 km incl. Downhills, auch Alpen.
> ...



Sehr interessanter Faden! Muss den einfach noch mal hoch holen. Kurz zu mir: Habe noch keinen Alpencross mit dem MTB gemacht, wohl aber Schwarzwald Westweg und diverse mehrtägige Alpentouren mit dem Renner. Die Albrechtroute würde mich mal reizen. Fahre übrigens bis auf Weiteres ein CC-Hardtail, falls das eine Rolle spielen sollte. Besagte Touren habe ich mit minimalem Gepäck bestritten und habe dafür, neben den Trikottaschen, ausschließlich die Rose Xtreme RepBag WP-XL benutzt (Volumen knapp 3L): http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-satteltascherepbag-wp-xl/aid:341386
Habe die Tasche leicht modifiziert. Im Nachhinein würde ich jedoch den Ankauf des Originals empfehlen - nämlich der Ortlieb Saddle-Bag L: http://www.ortlieb.de/_prod.php?lang=de&produkt=saddlebag

Fürs Rennradeln im Hochgebirge und MTBiken im Mittelgebirge war das absolut ausreichend. Zum MTBiken im Hochgebirge reicht das aber leider nicht ganz aus. Nun bin ich auf die VauDe Offroad Bag gestoßen, die es derzeit in zwei Größen gibt: S = 6L http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Ausruestung/Off-Road-Bag-S-black.html und M = 10L http://www.vaude.com/Produkte/Ausruestung/Off-Road-Bag-M-black.html (früher gab's wohl mal drei: 5, 8 und 10+2L). Sieht dann etwa so aus, wie die oben zitierte von R+K. Im Gegensatz zu meiner vormaligen Lösung wäre das aber nicht nur mehr Gewicht, sondern wegen des Auslegers auch deutlich weiter hinten montiert. Meine Tasche habe ich beim Fahren so gut wie gar nicht gespürt. Weder Wiegetritt noch Trailabfahrten bis S2 waren ein Problem - schwieriger kommt für mich ohnehin nicht in Frage.

Nun die Frage, war schon jemand mit einer der besagten Taschen (oder wenigstens dem Konzept) richtig im Gelände und kann was dazu sagen, wie sich das auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt? Google gibt leider nicht viel her. Danke!


----------



## Fubbes (17. September 2013)

Ich habe da meine Bedenken, ob die Halterung der Tasche in ruppigem Gelände der Belastung gewachsen ist. Der Inhalt der Tasche wird ebenfalls ordentlich druchgemahlen. 

Das ist natürlich spekulativ, denn ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Ding.

Optimal wäre es, die Tasche optional auch auf den Rücken schnallen zu können. Dann bist du fast beim Zorryo-Carry.


----------



## karstb (17. September 2013)

Ich habe so eine Vaude-Tasche, wenn auch ein anderes Modell.
Erstens merkt man es deutlich beim Fahren. Selbst beim Wiegetritt auf dem Rennrad hat es mich so gestört, dass ich die Tasche nie wieder benutzt habe. Und im Gelände wird das Ding niemals halten, sobald man eine Schotterstraße verlässt. Zumindest ist es bei Weitem nicht so Vertrauen erweckend wie andere Teile am Bike (Felgen, Rahmen), die auch schon mal versagen. Und dann stehst du da in der Wildnis und musst deine teure Tasche an den Lenker binden.
Mein Kompromiss ist: Alle schweren Dinge (Trinken, Werkzeug) in die Rahmentasche (da das Bike an sich leicht ist, kein Problem), alles leichte in den Rucksack. Man könnte aber auch nur mit den Trikottaschen und einer kleinen Rahmentasche einen AX machen, dann muss man halt bei schlechtem Wetter im Hotel bleiben.


----------



## Kendooo (17. September 2013)

Mittlerweile wurde das Thema ja noch in ein paar anderen Threads behandelt. Daher nur in Kürze meine Meinung dazu:
Ich bin mit meiner Viscacha sehr zufrieden. Die bewegt sich im Wiegetritt ein bisschen, begleitet mich nun aber schon mehrere tausend km zuverlässig. Das Anbringen ist ein wenig fummelig, aber das passiert ja nur einmal am Tag. Alles, worauf ich tagsüber Zugriff haben möchte, kommt in den Rucksack oder ins vordere Rahmendreieck.


----------



## bMerry (17. September 2013)

Nun bin ich auf die VauDe Offroad Bag gestoßen, die es derzeit in zwei Größen gibt: S = 6L http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Ausruestung/Off-Road-Bag-S-black.html und M = 10L http://www.vaude.com/Produkte/Ausruestung/Off-Road-Bag-M-black.html (früher gab's wohl mal drei: 5, 8 und 10+2L). Sieht dann etwa so aus, wie die oben zitierte von R+K. Im Gegensatz zu meiner vormaligen Lösung wäre das aber nicht nur mehr Gewicht, sondern wegen des Auslegers auch deutlich weiter hinten montiert. Meine Tasche habe ich beim Fahren so gut wie gar nicht gespürt. Weder Wiegetritt noch Trailabfahrten bis S2 waren ein Problem - schwieriger kommt für mich ohnehin nicht in Frage.

Wir hatten dieses Jahr die beiden Modelle von Vaude (M, S) von Mittenwald nach Riva dabei. Darin hauptsächlich sperrige und leichte Teile (Langfingerhandschuhe, Regenmaterial, Wechseltrikots, Softshell). Nicht ein Problem und beim Fahren (Trail, Wurzeln, Stein und Schotter) haben die Teile noch nie gestört. Ich bedauere nur dass ich keines der beiden Modelle an meine Carbon-Sattelstütze montieren darf - aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. September 2013)

Sorry - ich hab etwas den Faden verloren - wieso werden hier im Tread denn so viele Bastellösungen diskutiert? Von Rixen gibt es doch fix&fertig Lösungen für den "aufrechten" Rucksack hinterm Sattel. Zu teuer? Rucksack zu schlecht? 

Ich würde es gerne mal probieren, bin aber nicht so der Bastler.


----------



## Tristero (21. September 2013)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wurde das Thema ja noch in ein paar anderen Threads behandelt. Daher nur in Kürze meine Meinung dazu:
> Ich bin mit meiner Viscacha sehr zufrieden. Die bewegt sich im Wiegetritt ein bisschen, begleitet mich nun aber schon mehrere tausend km zuverlässig. Das Anbringen ist ein wenig fummelig, aber das passiert ja nur einmal am Tag. Alles, worauf ich tagsüber Zugriff haben möchte, kommt in den Rucksack oder ins vordere Rahmendreieck.



Danke für den Link! Das ist im Prinzip das Konzept, das ich suche. Wie schwer war die Tasche denn bei Dir in gepacktem Zustand? Und wie anspruchsvolle Sachen bist Du damit gefahren?

 @McNulty: Interessant. Hast Du mal einen Link?


----------



## McNulty (22. September 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> @_McNulty_: Interessant. Hast Du mal einen Link?


 
http://www.klickfix.de/

Produktübersicht -> für Sattelstütze


----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2013)

@McNulty
Das ist ein sehr interessantes Fertig-System. Kann zwar kaum glauben, dass die Halterung dem Gewicht gewachsen ist (auch nur 5 kg max), aber der Hersteller wird es getestet haben.

Ich vermute mal, dass es die Halterung noch nicht so lange gibt. Stuntzis Zottocarry ist ja schon seit vielen Jahren im Einsatz.


----------



## Tristero (22. September 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> http://www.klickfix.de/
> 
> Produktübersicht -> für Sattelstütze



Nicht schlecht. Hast Du das System im Gebrauch? Mich würde interessieren, wie stabil diese Befestigung ist, die ja im Gegensatz zu den oben vorgestellten Lösungen mit nur einem Kontaktpunkt auskommt.


----------



## McNulty (22. September 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Hast Du das System im Gebrauch? Mich würde interessieren, wie stabil diese Befestigung ist, die ja im Gegensatz zu den oben vorgestellten Lösungen mit nur einem Kontaktpunkt auskommt.


 
Nö - nix im Gebrauch - wie gesagt: ich hatte den Faden im Faden verloren und den Eindruck, dass die Klickfix-Komponenten bei den handwerklich begabten Kollegen eh schon als Teil benutzt wird und da hat es mich gewundert dass die Komplettlösung (ohne Rucksack zu zerschneiden etc) nicht erwähnt wurde.

Ich persönlich würde ungern auf meinen Deuter bzw. Evoc zugunsten eines "Noname"(?) verzichten.


----------



## stuntzi (22. September 2013)

Den Klickfixfertigrucksack kann man nicht wirklich mit Zorrocarry vergleichen. Hatte so ein Ding mal kurz an einem Rad in der Hand, das wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz. Ausserdem ist der Rucksack winzig, was soll das? Dritter Nachteil: Der Sattelstützenhalter hat keinen Schnellspanner, dh entweder kannst die Stütze beim Trail nicht mehr versenken oder du hängst das Teil statisch völlig ungünstig hoch oben in die Luft. Fazit? Käse.


----------



## McNulty (23. September 2013)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Den Klickfixfertigrucksack kann man nicht wirklich mit Zorrocarry vergleichen. Hatte so ein Ding mal kurz an einem Rad in der Hand, das wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz. Ausserdem ist der Rucksack winzig, was soll das? Dritter Nachteil: Der Sattelstützenhalter hat keinen Schnellspanner, dh entweder kannst die Stütze beim Trail nicht mehr versenken oder du hängst das Teil statisch völlig ungünstig hoch oben in die Luft. Fazit? Käse.


 
Danke für das Feedback - dachte schon dass da ein Haken dran ist (oder ein Haken zuwenig ;-)


----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2013)

Bin Alpencross sowohl mit Gepäcktaschen am Träger, mit Rucksack und zusätzlich mit Satteltasche (Ortlieb saddlebag) und nur mit Rucksack gefahren. Mein Fazit: Nur mit Rucksack ists am besten ! (Gutes Fahrgefühl, kein Klappern und Vibrieren, kein konstruktiver Schwachpunkt)
Das Problem ist, dass die meisten den Rucksack nur für den Alpencross 
rausholen und diesen dann als störend empfinden. Ich habe den Rucksack jeden Tag auf dem Weg an die Arbeit an und finde es schon fast komisch, mal ohne Rucksack auf dem bike zu sitzen. Hatte beim diesjährigen Alpencross (Ortlerrunde) das Gewicht auf 6,5 kg einschl. Rucksack reduziert.
Also: Regelmäßig zuhause mit Rucksack fahren und intelligent (gewichtsparend) packen halte ich für die beste Lösung.


----------



## ghostbikersback (24. September 2013)

Kann dem nur zustimmen, kleine Satteltasche (für Werkzeug) und leichter Rucksack sind für mich technisch die beste Option. Von der Stylepolizei fange ich erst gar nicht an...

Ein beliebter Fehler beim Rucksack ist die Nichtbeachtung des Gewichtes für den Rucksack selbst und natürlich auch des Inhaltes. Hier kann man allein durch Auswiegen aller Teile eine Menge sparen. Mein Transalp Rucksack wiegt mit komplettem Gepäck für 7 Tage max. 3,5kg (inkl. Flip-Flops, Kamera und ein paar anderen Luxusgütern...). Anfangen sollte man mit einem leichten Rucksack, meiner wiegt nur 460g. Mir ist ein Rätsel warum ein Transalp Rucksack mehr als ein Kilo wiegen soll, gerade bei der Transalp muss man auf das Gewicht achten. Mit einem 6kg Rucksack würde ich nie mehr fahren, das ist die totale Spaßbremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (24. September 2013)

Wäre schön, wenn du auflisten könntest, was in deinem Rucksack so drin ist und wie bei dir eine Transalp aussieht, ob du z.B. bei Regen pausierst oder weiterfährst.


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2013)

Ich habe schon Asketen erlebt, die abends mit dem Trikot (frisch oder nicht) beim Essen sitzen. Da ist mir die Stylepolizei wichtiger. T-Shirt muss schon sein. Ich will ja nicht wie ein Affe rumlaufen. 
Ohne auf irgendeinen Komfort verzichten zu müssen, halte ich 5 bis 6 kg (inkl. Rucksack) für eine realistische Größe. Werkzeug ist dabei in einem Täschschen am Rad.


----------



## stuntzi (24. September 2013)

Da bin ich bei Fubbes... ein Satz Klamotten für den Abend auf der Hütte (Socken, Unterhose, Hose, T-Shirt), so viel Platz muss sein. Klar braucht mans streng genommen nicht, aber in verschlammten oder miefigen Bikesachen am Tisch sitzen ist einfach uncool.

Abgesehen davon stört mich jeder Rucksack beim Uphill. Egal ob drei oder sechs Kilo, man schwitzt sich immer nen Bär. Oberkörperfrei radelt sichs einfach angenehmer im Alpensommer, aber jeder so wie er mag. Zur Hautkrebsvorsorge ist ein Rucksack (und das damit erzwungene Trikot) natürlich vorteilhafter .

Dass Packtaschen oä nicht für einen trail-lastigen Cross taugen, darüber sind wir uns wohl einig. Ich hätte selbst mit der "amerikanischen" Methode (große Frame- & Saddlebags) so meine Probleme. Bei allen Schiebe- und Tragestrecken und bei technischen Trails find ich das Gewicht auf dem Rücken viel angenehmer als am Bike. Ist vielleicht auch nur Gewohnheitssache.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn, Zorrocarry ist genau dafür gedacht, unkompliziert und schnell zu wechseln. Dauert keine dreissig Sekunden, schon ist man trailtauglich. Dafür investier ich gerne dreihundert Gramm Extragewicht und ein paar Bastelstunden davor, das macht ja auch irgendwie Spaß wenns hinterher funktioniert .


----------



## stuntzi (24. September 2013)

Spargel schrieb:


> So wie ich sie montiert habe, nämlich hinter dem "Vaude-Teil", würde die Platte mit Verriegelung gar nicht funktionieren. Auf der Innenseite habe ich eine auf gleiche Größe zugeschnittene Kunststoffplatte als Widerlager zum Entlasten des Rucksackgewebes verwendet



  @Spargel, ich versteh nicht, wieso du den klickfix-adapter ans Rucksack-Gewebe genäht hast, statt ihn einfach mit der Plastik-Acht von Vaude zu verklebschrauben. Letzteres sollte doch deutlich seitenstabiler sein? Hattest du dafür einen bestimmten Grund, der mir grad nicht einfällt? Gibts da Vorteile?

Den Klettverschluss für unten hab ich schon seit einigen Jahren wegrationalisiert, die Näherei ist mir zu viel. Statt dessen einfach ein Stück Schlauch über den Sattelstützenträger, das hält genau so gut gegen seitliches verrutschen.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (24. September 2013)

Da stösst mir dann doch was auf:





Fubbes schrieb:


> T-Shirt muss schon sein. Ich will ja nicht wie ein Affe rumlaufen.


Das heisst nämlich im Umkehrschluss: wie ein Affe rumzu*fahren* - das ist ok!?

Es wundert mich schon lang, wie bereitwillig sich die Leute das alles antun, was die Textilhersteller jeweils für gut befinden. Voll aufgerödelte MTBler in einem urigen Gebirgsdorf wirken z.B. wirklich brachial. Wenn so einer als kakadufarbener Alien mit Sack, Helm und Spiegelbrille ausgestattet die Schalterhalle einer Bank betritt, braucht er sich über einen vorsorglichen Polizeieinsatz nicht wirklich zu wundern.

Es ist dasselbe wie mit der scheinbar unerbittlichen Rucksackpflicht: etwas mehr eigener Grips und Mut zu weniger gängigen Lösungen wär vielleicht ganz gut.


----------



## ghostbikersback (25. September 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Asketen erlebt, die abends mit dem Trikot (frisch oder nicht) beim Essen sitzen. Da ist mir die Stylepolizei wichtiger. T-Shirt muss schon sein. Ich will ja nicht wie ein Affe rumlaufen.
> Ohne auf irgendeinen Komfort verzichten zu müssen, halte ich 5 bis 6 kg (inkl. Rucksack) für eine realistische Größe. Werkzeug ist dabei in einem Täschschen am Rad.



In den 3,5kg habe ich einen zweiten Satz Bikesachen (inkl. Knielinge), komplettes Regenzeug, Windweste, Fleecepulli, natürlich (kurze) Hose für Abends, 3 T-Shirts, Flip-Flops, I-Pod, Karten, Kamera etc. Also eigentlich alles was man so braucht. Auf Komfort oder Sicherheit verzichte ich nicht.
Wie gesagt es kommt darauf an, die Teile intelligent auszuwählen, meine Regenjacke wiegt z.B. nur 170g (statt der sonst of üblichen 300g), die Regenhose 120g. Rucksack 460g statt 1200g. 

Ich habe auch mal mit 6,5kg angefangen. Nach mittlerweile 8 Alpenüberquerungen bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür was wirklich notwendig ist, und was nicht. Und das kommt dann am Ende auf 3,5kg. Rucksäcke über 4kg Gesamtgewicht sind in meinen Augen völlig unnötige Qual, das geht viel leichter und besser! Den Deuter Transalp halte ich z.B. für eines der meistüberschätzten Produkte am Markt, teuer, schwer und lediglich von den Magazinen gehypt.

Wer mal mit einem leichten Rucksack gefahren ist tut sich 6kg oder mehr nie wieder an, das ist ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2013)

@ghostbikersback
Welchen Rucksack hast du?

Mein Deuter Transalpin ist gut 15 Jahre alt. Da bröselt schon die Beschichtung runter. Ich habe bereits überlegt, den zu ersetzen.


----------



## ghostbikersback (25. September 2013)

Vaude Rock Ultralight Comfort 25


----------



## Jocki (25. September 2013)

Mein aktueller Lieblingsrucksack ist der Montane Ultra Tour 22. 545g, Rollverschluss (für mich der beste Rucksackverschluss), gute taschen am Hüftgurt, Netzausenfach, Kompressionsriemen etc. Außerdem sitzt der Rucksack sehr stabil am Rücken.

Ich hab im Rucksack ein Stück  Isomatte das den ganzen Sack aussteift und nochmal mehr stabilität ins System bringt.
 @ghostbikersback: Da ist ja sogar noch Luft nach unten . Statt 3 shirts 1 Merinoshirt + Waschmittel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (25. September 2013)

Und ich hab gedacht, ich bin mit meinen 6,5 kg gut dabei...
Man lernt nie aus !


----------



## karstb (25. September 2013)

Man kann aber auch anders argumentieren. Was nützt einem der leichteste Rucksack, wenn das Tragesystem schlecht ist. Ein schwererer Rucksack mit breiteren Trägern und besserer Belüftung ist angenehmer als ein leichter Sack mit Riemen. Ich hatte auch mal alles in einen 20l Rucksack (Deuter Speedlite) gestopft, der wog ca. 550g, hatte aber kein ordentliche Tragesystem.
Meine 120g Regenjacke (Montane Velo H2O) und die 80g Hose (Norröna Bithihorn Aero 100) benutze ich nur auf dem Rennrad (für Mehrtagestouren, bei denen das gesamte Gepäck in die Trikottaschen und eine kleine Rahmentasche passt). Im Hochgebirge will ich auf so etwas nicht angewiesen sein, da darf es schon robuster sein. @ghostbikersback: Wie ich dich einschätze, hast du doch sicher eine Excel Liste mit Bezeichnung und Gewicht jedes einzelnen Teils. Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du die hier reinstellen könntest.


----------

